# Kitty really freaked out about e-collar



## SFkittyowner (Sep 11, 2011)

My poor kitty just got treated for an abscessed anal gland and has to wear an e-collar for the next 14 days. 

When we got home, she ran around the house frantically, jumping up on furniture and climbing whatever she could. We tried our best to catch her so she wouldn't open her just-stitched wound.

She's calmed down a bit, but she's still super freaked out. When she was a kitten, she got a plastic bag stuck over her head and it was so traumatic for her that we spent 45 minutes trying to coax her from under a porch. Her reaction tonight made me wonder if she's having flash backs.

Does anyone have suggestions for helping to calm a cat who has just been given an e-collar? Also, the one we got seems way too big. I don't know how she's going to be able to eat or drink with it. Any thoughts about that?

nekitty


----------

